# Putting to the Right



## JamesS (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been back at the golf about a month so far this year.

I have seemed to have picked up a habit of pushing my putts to the right. I have checked it on a flat practice green and it seems to definitely be there.

Any ideas what might be causing this? (I am using the same putter as last year.)


----------



## ConsistentGolf (Apr 14, 2012)

*Putting help*

James,
I would bet you are not hitting the ball with the club face square. Usually our own stance or muscle memory will cause this to happen. Everything feels great to you, but it is actually off. Here is one drill you can use to verify square face contact. 

After you place your ball on the green, put another ball about 12" behind the first one. This will be your "backstop". Next place a quarter about 6" in front of the ball you are going to hit towards the hole. Now, swing your putter normally and when you tap the ball behind swing forward impacting your original ball and following through normally. View your club face as it crosses over the quarter and verify you are in fact keeping your club square at impact. 

I offer more putting help drills that you may find helpful at the website in my signature.


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

There are a few things that cause this. Your grip could be on the club wrong....even a little bit can cause an issue. You could be bringing the putter inside on the way back and outside on the way through. Your ball position may be slightly off from last year causing the face to be slightly open.

You can try opening your stance a little bit, changing your putting grip (if that is an issue), or working with a training aid like an arc board.

Benjamin Ehinger


----------

